# Help me with pregnant Betta fish



## rrayne (Oct 24, 2011)

Both my boys each got a betta fish and were told that both fish were male. We kept both in seperate tanks because of this. I now notice that one of the fish is a female and is pregnant. The male began bubble nesting. Here is the thing.....I don't want a lot of fish. My question is if I leave them seperated what will happen to her full of eggs. Do I have to let them spawn? I hope not. I tried and he kept ripping her fins off and eating them and she kept biting his sides. I just want to make sure this wont hurt her if i leave them as they are. Please any help would be great. I have googled anything I can get my hands on and even the local fish stores dont know what to do.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

All female bettas have eggs. She will drop them or reabsorb them. She is fine. Do not put the male and female together. One or both could end up dead. Bubblenesting is an instinct, it does not mean you have to breed your male.


----------



## rrayne (Oct 24, 2011)

*re pergnant fish*

Thank you so much for your help. Nova will be happy to know she does not have to visit Silver anytime soon phew.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If she gets really bad and has trouble swimming, you can try 1tsp/gal epsom salt to try and help her out too. You'll just want to change all of her water every day and redose the salt too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It won't hurt the fish if you don't breed them. She will drop the eggs and eat them or reabsorb them. If she eats them it's ok. Lots of protein. lol


----------



## GlassHaven (Oct 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity, can you post pictures of the fish? If one is looking big there could be underlying issues we could help you with.


----------

